# Zombie Chorus con Ruido a la salida



## alecmander (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola gente necesito su ayuda, la cosa es asi, arme el siguiente circuito





el circuito funciona, pero mi problema es que se escucha un Piiiiiiii y arruina todo ya probe hacer lo que recomienda el autor del circuito que es esto:





otra manera de verlo seria esta:




 lo que esta en rojo.
no se que hacer, si alguien se le ocurre algo....
Muchas Gracias.
Segun mis investigaciones el ruido lo genera el cd4046 en las patitas 6 y 7, ya probe poniendo cualquier compositor y lo unico que hace es variar el piiiiiiiiiii a distintas frecuencias...


----------



## alexus (Jun 20, 2009)

que circuito es ese? algo de radio?


----------



## lobito (Jun 20, 2009)

Yo te respondo. 
Es un efecto para la guitarra electrica.
Cuando este tipo de circuitos producen ruidos lo primero que se recomienda es revisar la alimentacion. 
Con que estas alimentando el pedal, con una pila o una fuente?


----------



## alecmander (Jun 20, 2009)

con una fuente regulada con el 7809, con una bateria no probe...


----------



## Xander (Jul 2, 2009)

prueba con la bateria, te aseguro que se le quitara el ruido, yo tambien soy guitarrista, y me gusta la electronica por que me dedicaba a hacer mis pedales, y siempre me pasaba ese problema con la fuente, pero cuando terminaba de armarlos le ponia la bateria y no me hacian nada de ruido.  , si no se soluciona el problema entoncers es otra cosa


----------



## lobito (Jul 2, 2009)

Y como estás filtrando la fuente? 
Creo que para evitar ruidos hay que colocar un condensador de 100 uF y otro de 100 nF en paralelo, un extremo a vcc y otro a   masa. Prueba a ver que tal. (Es que a mi me gusta mas alimentar mis pedales con una fuente... )
Saludos  y suerte.


----------



## alecmander (Jul 3, 2009)

Gracias compañeros! solucione el problema les comento:
la fuente esta bien filtrada el problema no estaba alli, el problema era que el PLL del circuiro tenia las pictas muy cerca y se generaban inducciones y capacidades paracitas en el circuito, por eso encontre otro esquema y lo realize! ahora el pedal anda joya! se los recomiendo!
lo saque de aca :
http://www.pisotones.com/Zombie/MBC/Z2/ZCh2.htm


----------



## Kevin 997 (Abr 19, 2021)

Una pregunta cómo hacen el encapsulado para poner la placa ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2021)

Kevin 997 dijo:


> Una pregunta cómo hacen el encapsulado para poner la placa ?


¿ A que cosa denominas "Encapsulado" ?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 19, 2021)

Kevin 997 dijo:


> Una pregunta cómo hacen el encapsulado para poner la placa ?


Te refieres a neutralizar el campo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2021)

Yo creo que el chavo si refire a la caja que leva la tarjeta de circuito ya lista para uso.


----------



## malesi (Abr 20, 2021)

Kevin 997 dijo:


> Una pregunta cómo hacen el encapsulado para poner la placa ?


Mecanización de Cajas


----------

